# A real Halloween Town? (daydream with me)



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man. Let's see. All of the houses there would have to be Victorian or straight out of the Addam's Family or equally creepy like that. And of course they'd have extra storage areas & breaker boxes. And appropriately sized yards. 

The weather would be an issue - because part of the atmosphere of Halloween is the crisp nights & fallen leaves (at least in my opinion!!). That's not going to happen year round. Hmmm. 

Yes - a Home Depot / Lowe's. A variety of Goodwill / Thrift stores. 

Ummm, I could proably think of more, but I'm at work - aka the Fun Killers.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

lisa48317 said:


> Oh man. Let's see. All of the houses there would have to be Victorian or straight out of the Addam's Family or equally creepy like that. QUOTE]
> 
> Mid-century-Ranch style homes would probably be banned in my H-town, LOL. Love the Goodwill idea, and I agree, industrial-strength breaker boxes are a must.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

>Definitely Adams Family
>Everyone should drive a hearse (or pull a cart with a horse).
>It needs a massive graveyard with dead trees.
>A funeral home with caskets and toe pincher's.
>A mortician
>Like you said, a scrap yard (recycle) is a must!
>We need electronics, probably Radio Shack or even the Guitar Center if your going DMX (but on the outskirts of town. We don't want to ruin the ambiance.
>Proabably dirt roads.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

*2 real Halloween towns...or as close as it gets...*

Hello BTM....There are actually, 2 real places that somewhat resemble actual Halloween towns. I saw a special on one, unfortuntely, the first one, I cannot remember the location. I do know that there is a guy, who has a very large piece of land, almost like a small town. He loves Halloween and basically he keeps the area like it's Halloween all the time. I believe he has a few neighbors that also live in this Halloween area.. I really wish I could remember where this was..

The second one is Salem, Massachusetts... Salem is probably the the most Halloween town in all of America. To this day, many witches live there... The town is filled with rich history. Especially since the Salem Witch trials happened there back in 1692.. The town is filled with small shops, costume shops, prop and magic shops, museums and memorabillia.. All associated with the witch history and Halloween.. Almost everywhere there is a witch or something to do with Halloween..Also, lots of old houses, historic sites, historic graveyards with graves as old as 1600-1700's. On Halloween, the town becomes like Mardi Gras and it is one huge celebration of Halloween. The streets become almost immovable with people....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Haunt town, Iowa --Not far from me.*

At least on some maps, never found it yet. (Maybe it only is find-able under the full moon?)
Eastern Iowa, north of Clinton, Iowa is Hauntown, a settlement created by the Haun family.
Just a tiny spot in the road....Disappointed?
My hometown where I also live , Mount Carroll, Illinois has been dubbed "A piece of new england in the midwest" because of the old buildings and houses here, it is also hilly, unlike most of this flat state.("Mount" Carroll)
Our little downtown looks like a Hollywood movie set to many, for a movie to be shot in the 1898 time period. There is the 1858 brick courthouse the civil War cannons, the Tall 1898 Civil War monument with over-sized figures by Larado Taft, the 1885 brick hotel, the numerous storefronts featuring antique cast-iron designs made by the Meskar Bros, from St. louis over 100 yrs. ago, the 1910 brick streets takes you down the hill pointing you right at the graveyard on the next hill, 6,400 graves up there, my Great-great grandfather's buried there , he was born in 1796! Turn the corner before you quite get to the graveyard and there's MY HOUSE, The Ravens Grin Inn! An Italianate design with cupola, spooky paint job, my Spookmobile parked there and sometime this year we will see our 9,000th Night of being open for house tours of my haunted, haunted House!(Featuring the huge wine cellar under the house, "Haunted" since at least 1925)
See : hauntedravensgrin.com for some pictures.
Haunted town? Pretty good start Right Here!
P.S. bring your ghost apps, to downtown Mount Carroll, ill, and see if they can pick the murder location here from 40? years ago? Or the public hanging in the courtyard ? Sometimes a GPS will take people looking for my haunted house 4 blocks away and leaves them there, right at the house where 3 murders and a suicide took place. Funny thing is , the mother of that family grew up right here in what is now my haunted house, and her Parents and sister continued living here for 25 years after the murder.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh we'd definitely have to have a huge monument of some sort in the middle of town. Something creepy to celebrate the mood! I'd love for the townsfolk to "dress appropriately" - , muahahahahahaaa! And I believe bat houses should be a MUST for every resident. Bats are such awesome misunderstood little creatures. Familiars . . . people should have a familiar of their choice. The graveyard - oh don't get me started! Statuary, wrought iron gates, rickety wooden fences, gorgeous sprawling live oak trees and moss throughout the community . . . *sigh* Obviously candy stores - we need candy stores! A place so colorful and overflowing with bulk candy, fudges, chocolates and sweet smells that would make us all run for insulin! And what town would be complete without the old, creepy house where the recluse lives - the house that you DARE NOT go to - where it's rumored that many have disappeared while fetching balls from the yard or snooping . . . . (Of course we all know it's just some cantankerous old man who doesn't want to be bothered.) Community hay rides, corn field maze, ghost stories by the campfire, pumpkin carving contests. Halloween would be a holiday - no work, no school, all play!


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

our town would need a few witches.and a few "potion shops", a casket factory, headstone carver, must dress in costume and a huge pumpkin patch


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

A real Halloweentown, what a great concept. I've built numerous homes in areas which had covenants ensuring that all new homes would comply with a dedicated theme, nothing new there. And, of course, the Town Council will veto Daylight Savings Time...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of great ideas being tossed around I'm all for the dark side, like some of the other members, as that is the route I go each year for Halloween (I suppose that there could be a few 'cutesy' thing thrown in here and there). I certainly agree about the Victorian housing. Stores that are always stocked with props, costumes, masks, & 'gothic' decor and jewelry would be ideal, in my opinion. Somewhere where there is absolutely no snow would be the best choice for location, I'd think. 

How great would it be if there really were such a place? Spectacular thread idea, BTM


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

My Halloween town would have every house based off a haunted house from tv, the movies or original if the other town members approved it. Have one house like the Munsters, the addams family, psycho, ammityville ect. In the back of the town there would be a permanant amusement park where every ride and attraction was scary themed. I would have a great big scary drive inn movie that played scary movies all the time. A big spooky stage would be set up so live bands could be playing halloween music all the time. There would be a huge pumpkin patch. There would be a halloween superstore and a prop building store that carried every item you could ever want for building. When walking the streets of the town you would have to be in a costume.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

and there is no such thing as cutesy halloween and i cannot think what else. how does taxes and policy works?


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I think a perfect Halloweentown would have an eerie feeling to it. Perhaps all roads in town be old type cobblestone roads with old fashioned dimmer victorian-style lighting...Jack the Ripper type feel. 

Sounds so amazing, when can I move??


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Gas street lights, victorian style houses, cobblestone roads, yards have to be in an understandable amount of disarray, atleast one window on the house has to be boarded up, I like the drive in theatre idea, we also need some make out point and start serial killer rumors about it, it needs to be located in a farm community (my vote is around lancaster PA), all stores must have an old store front, the towns church needs to have 13 gargoyles, a bell from the cemetery should ring at 3:15, a big centeral park/town square for celebrations, no digital clocks or LED displays/signs, no billboards, I could go on and on


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> Obviously candy stores - we need candy stores! A place so colorful and overflowing with bulk candy, fudges, chocolates and sweet smells that would make us all run for insulin!


*Of course !!! How could I forget that????? *



NOWHINING said:


> and there is no such thing as cutesy halloween and i cannot think what else. how does taxes and policy works?


*Law enforcement would be a posse. No mercy. There'd be no jail - just a big oak tree & a rope. 

Or maybe a plank over a special shark-infested lake.... *


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

kprimm - LOVE the amusement park idea. I wish I had a dime for every time I'd wished all of Disneyland was spooky. So yeah, a spooky-themed amusement park is a huge plus.

As for taxes, I vote for our tax rate here in Laguna Niguel - 1.1% for property taxes. City zoning forbids digital clocks (great idea Biggie), ranch-style homes, etc. 

I'd love a place to hang out with friends and have a few "boo-ski's", so some haunted pubs are a must (meet me at The Slaughtered Lamb at midnight), as is a concert hall. Performing tonight - Rob Zombie!

My town would also have special little holidays & events throughout the year - the Annual Zombie Parade, Monster Appreciation Day, Lon Chaney's Birthday (paid holiday, of course), and my personal favorite, "The Mad Science Steampunk Fashion Show", a fundraiser with all proceeds going to homeless spirits.

Such fantastic imaginations you all have, my head's going to explode with all the possibilities. You guys are awesome, keep the ideas coming!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm just curious as to at what point we're all going to raise our right hand and solemnly swear that the first of us to win the lottery will get the ball rolling . . . .


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm just curious as to at what point we're all going to raise our right hand and solemnly swear that the first of us to win the lottery will get the ball rolling . . . .


*raises right hand* 
"I, Monica Coleman, do solemnly swear that if I win the lottery, I will start my own Halloween Town. Furthermore, all Halloween Forum members are invited to live in said town." 

There.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> *raises right hand*
> "I, Monica Coleman, do solemnly swear that if I win the lottery, I will start my own Halloween Town. Furthermore, all Halloween Forum members are invited to live in said town."
> 
> There.


Awesome. Just remember that we are going to hold you to your words, BTM


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha! Love all these ideas. I especially love the haunted amusement park idea. Probably gonna need a dentist's office with all that candy. He can be the mad scientist type though just to fit in the theme.  I would definitely want the Winchester house to be on my block. Also have Camp Crystal lake from Friday the 13th just for summer vacations.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> *raises right hand*
> "I, Monica Coleman, do solemnly swear that if I win the lottery, I will start my own Halloween Town. Furthermore, all Halloween Forum members are invited to live in said town."
> 
> There.



"I, Laurie Manning, do solemnly swear that if I win the lottery, I will start my own Halloween Town. Furthermore, all Halloween Forum members are invited to live in said town." 


WOO-HOO! Now we're talking!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Also have Camp Crystal lake from Friday the 13th just for summer vacations.



I was actually thinking the Creature from the Black Lagoon, but either/or will be fine! ) We can also add one of those weird oil/tar slick things like on Creepshow - at least I think it was Creepshow.


----------



## damianthe13th (Mar 16, 2010)

Pittsburgh Pa is very into halloween being the hometown of zombie king George Romero, lots of victorian houses and hosting Zombie walks. I've never been there in October but i do know Northern Cal sucks as a Halloween area


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

This is sooo cool!
And something I've thought about for so many years!

Here is my dream version that is at least 10 yrs old.

Mine isn't a town but more of a gated community. No stores or that sort of Main St.
Lots of wrought iron fences!
There would be a pool and club house but it would be more like a facility with multiple rooms available for various size functions, from M&Ts to Weddings. 
This would be in the location of a large park on a big lake (and some small ponds) with a gazebo at one end for parties and small musical get togethers and a band shell with plenty of seats for the community at the other. Lots of big old trees (Sycamores and others that actually drop their leaves here in FL at that time of year), gardens, paths, bridges and benches.
Areas in the park can be signed out to use as haunts in October. 
All the houses will be built from plans from Victorian times. I have always loved those houses and have had one specifically that I would love to build if I ever got the chance.
I would have the streets have classic themed names and there would be different sections with different styles of Victorians, from cute cottages where those who like cute decorations could live, to the brightly painted classic Victorians for the classic style decorators, to gothics deep and dark. 
No two houses would be alike. Each one from a different plan. 

Here are some of the sites I really love:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=moz35&va=victorian+house+plans

Housemouse is my favorite site and plan on buying their ebook of house plans:
http://www.housemouse.net/homeplan.htm

If you scroll down on this one it tells of the materials needed and the costs! CRAZY COOL to imagine! "200 joists, at 15c. each, $30.00"
http://www.housemouse.net/h/plan0304.htm

All the streets would be lined with the big old-style gas lantern type lights and on special occasions chilled fog would emit from their bases onto the sidewalks and into the street. 
There would be an HOA of sorts to help with the theme, it would be more of an historical reference and library area to assist anyone with questions. Not grass measurers and paint color nazis.

And you would be encouraged to decorate for other holidays with weekly street parties just like in The Villages and maybe even a monthly festival. 

AHHH...to dream.......


----------



## Austin_Hauntress (Jan 23, 2011)

There would definitely need to be some haunted Inns or B&Bs to house all the gawkers and visitors that will want to visit the fabulous halloween town. I'd love to run one! 

And the Cemetery (or at least one of them) could be at the center of the neighborhood ... so all the houses could face it and be located on "Cemetery Lane"...
There could be local horror story writing contests and then midnight readings of the winning submission. Kids would attend Zombie High.

The candy stores and amusement/theme parks are a fantastic idea! I especially like the spookshow drive-in (in fact someone should seriously make that happen, like, immediately) 

This is fun!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Let's see... I'll need to build the Putrid Patisserie...
Must hire gypsy fortune teller, surly and chock-full of dire warnings about werewolves & full moons...
The pub needs to be stocked with Eyeball Highballs, Mummy-ritas, Vampire's Kiss Martinis, Brain Hemmorhage Jello Shots...
Feed the ??? in the lake...


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Can Halloween Town ban anything related to the Twilight series. I'm sorry to anyone who like Twilight, I just hate sparkly vampires!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*This would be amazing and a dream come true! I would call it "The Tragic Kingdom" at "Deadlyland!" *


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Must have a pet sematary too!! And can we have a freakshow??

Biggie, that made me LOL!!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

There would be no wind in Halloween Town, a full moon all month long - every month....Architectual & Landscaping guidelines would mandate boarded up windows, wrought iron use where ever possible, plants would be vines, moss, oaks and maples....tumbleweeds!!!

Outside of town an enormous (whisper quiet) air compressor for all HT residence to use, and next door to that would be our FGP (fog generation plant - chilled of course) these public utilities would be run straight to every house just like water or cable....


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

No wind, how could you do that to me, can we settle on a light breeze. I use up-lighting on trees to create moving shadows, I need a light breeze


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Trex said:


> Outside of town an enormous (whisper quiet) air compressor for all HT residence to use, and next door to that would be our FGP (fog generation plant - chilled of course) these public utilities would be run straight to every house just like water or cable....


I give this a "Bloody Brilliant"!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Biggie said:


> No wind, how could you do that to me, can we settle on a light breeze. I use up-lighting on trees to create moving shadows, I need a light breeze


Breeze is totally acceptable, we don't want any winds messing with our props and fog....


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> I give this a "Bloody Brilliant"!


Haha I second this motion!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Hahaha! Love all these ideas. I especially love the haunted amusement park idea. Probably gonna need a dentist's office with all that candy. He can be the mad scientist type though just to fit in the theme.  I would definitely want the Winchester house to be on my block. Also have Camp Crystal lake from Friday the 13th just for summer vacations.


CAN WE HAvE THE WINCHESTER BOYS!!!!????


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Biggie said:


> Can Halloween Town ban anything related to the Twilight series. I'm sorry to anyone who like Twilight, I just hate sparkly vampires!!!


hahahahahahahha sorry but that made me laugh.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we may be gated community, but we could open an Haunted, Spooky B&B for those who wanted a romantic get away and be spook at the same time. This will bring in money from outisde the gated community. we all have to make money somehow.
Plus In our time of Halloween, we will open our community and have a public halloween tour open to the public which they will pay to see our sites.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Great idea! hahahaha


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

and...and...and...
Hidden passages everywhere. You can walk from the manor to the graveyard in an underground tunnel. 

Every house would have panels behind the walls with pictures and holes for eyes to look through.

Candles would light up as you walked by.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I have read through this little by little but did not have the time to comment until now. 

All above mentioned ideas are agreed upon. I will also swear my lottery winnings to the same cause on two conditions. 

1) That I get monopoly on the tavern. I promise to make it so amazing that there will be no need for another. 

HR Giger will be a hired design consultant. 
Giger Bar

2) It is located in a warm climate. I prefer the beautiful Orange County, CA area. 

I would like to request a bit more leniency with architecture because I would hate to have you sue me because my castle doesn't follow the neighborhood covenants. Screw it. if I am putting in my millions to make that happen, you can bite me if you have a problem with it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I think Salem would be a great location to have a Halloweentown. We would need everything that's been said.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Biggie said:


> Can Halloween Town ban anything related to the Twilight series. I'm sorry to anyone who like Twilight, I just hate sparkly vampires!!!


 
I dunno about that Biggie, I was looking out my back window a couple of days ago @ the snow on the ground and it was sparkling like little diamonds. I think I know where the author thought of having vampires sparkle. (ice cold snow sparkling like diamonds)


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Johan said:


> 2) It is located in a warm climate. I prefer the beautiful Orange County, CA area.
> 
> 
> I disagree w/Johan on the warm climate though. Halloween town needs to have all of the fall colors. Leaves swirling around on the streets and a cool crisp breeze in the air. How can you drink hot cider in a warm climate?  It is just not the same.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Austin_Hauntress said:


> I adore the spookshow drive-in idea too, I do so miss the end of all the drive-ins of the old days.
> 
> I think it should also have a grand old movie theatre too, all decked out in velvet that played all of the old monster movies.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Le's not fight over the where. Disney is not located in one spot. As long as we're dreaming, here can be many Halloween towns. This way we can have places to visit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> CAN WE HAvE THE WINCHESTER BOYS!!!!????


NOWHINING, I'm surprised that you didn't also mention the Salvatore brothers (Damon and Stefan) My personality is kind of between the two vamps, so I guess they wouldn't really be needed, anyhow

Anyone who wants to see vampires sparkle (blasphemy, I say) gets sanctioned to the 'cutesy' part of town

Lots of very good ideas, everyone


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

slaz said:


> Johan said:
> 
> 
> > 2) It is located in a warm climate. I prefer the beautiful Orange County, CA area.
> ...


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Johan said:


> Le's not fight over the where. Disney is not located in one spot. As long as we're dreaming, here can be many Halloween towns. This way we can have places to visit.


Like a home-away-from-home.


----------



## mas5acre (Sep 25, 2010)

I consider this forum a virtual halloween town, with these forum members my neighbors in cyberspace, links to shops, decor and do it yourself guides, I'm as close to living the dream as one can get.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

mas5acre said:


> I consider this forum a virtual halloween town, with these forum members my neighbors in cyberspace, links to shops, decor and do it yourself guides, I'm as close to living the dream as one can get.



I couldn't agree more


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

mas5acre said:


> I consider this forum a virtual halloween town, with these forum members my neighbors in cyberspace, links to shops, decor and do it yourself guides, I'm as close to living the dream as one can get.


Absolutely!
nothin' but love!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

i w ish with all my heart there was a halloween town  everyone at wrk teases me because it's my obsession great thread!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

bamtunebam said:


> and...and...and...
> Hidden passages everywhere. You can walk from the manor to the graveyard in an underground tunnel.
> 
> Every house would have panels behind the walls with pictures and holes for eyes to look through.
> ...


Love the hidden passages and underground tunnel idea. With the gas lights and all the fog that would be really eerie...amazing!!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I have also thought about this idea. It would be great! I also would love to be able to do Christmas as well though. But Halloween year round for sure. 

What about a Halloween neighborhood year round? You can pretty much create your own home owners association. It would be a Halloween home owners  

I would love creepy trees, trees that have lots of beautiful leaves in fall. Spooky street lamps.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

The town hall would be a massive castle with tourches on the outside. I would have a school also for the young ones. The streets would also be named after movies, or tv shows.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

cherryred said:


> The streets would also be named after movies, or tv shows.


Elm Street, Mockingbird Lane, Cemetery Lane, Sleepy Hollow, and so on would be awesome I actually do know of an Elm St. around here As for the other idea, "Fire baaad!!"


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just let me know when I can move in


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If we're talking theme park style, every blasted building has working rest rooms and water fountains. 

These are huge areas of failure on the part of both actual amusement parks AND seasonal haunts.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

cherryred said:


> The town hall would be a massive castle with tourches on the outside. I would have a school also for the young ones. The streets would also be named after movies, or tv shows.


Most agreed! The town needs a giant, mysterious, haunted castle with ghosts roaming the hallways, a vampire or two, and maybe Frankenstein. I just watched Hotel Transylvania, and I'm thinking it could look something like that! We could all gather in the great hall for costume parties, pumpkin pie bake-offs, and pumpkin carving contests!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love this idea, especially the chance to live in a Victorian style home, even it looks a little rundown ( especially if it looks a little rundown !) BUT it has to have enough outdoor electrical outlets , my current home is woefully lacking and it pisses me off this time of year. Also as much as I love Cali and lord knows I do , it just would not do for me as far as Halloweentown. It has to be in a place that has fall , without the dreary skies and colored leaves fallen on the lawn and the crispness in the air , it just isn't Halloween to me.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I think If I had the money I would have a home with a New Orleans style balcony with a long front yard with old oaks with Spanish Moss hanging from the lower branches,e free standing gas lanterns out front of the long driveway. The dogs would howl in the distance and the cats would screech just until 10pm then all would go quite except for the Hooty hoo of the Spotted Owl watching for the mice who live under the shed to come out at night. Folks could shop at the Apothecary store and the Butcher would have meat hanging in the window. If the moon was not full, it would be a bright crescent partially obscured by wispy cirrus clouds as they pass in the night. October would have a bite in the air and enough of a wind to make you quicken your step if out in the evening as well as to rustle the leaves which have fallen to the ground. There would be an earthy fragrance in the air; smoke, rotting leaves, slight dampness with a hint of winter to come. Things seen during the day would transform at night with long shadows and oddly shaped silhouettes in the light on the moon. A bonfire would crackle, the flames dancing and sputtering as you approach to be warmed. The blackness of the night would be contrasted by the brightness of the flames. You friends and neighbors would be there and stories would be swapped until the embers died and finally time for you to return home.


----------



## VMP (Dec 27, 2015)

Forgive me for posting on an old thread, but this is the thread that brought me to this awesome Halloween forum.

Anywho, Can this Halloween town be real? I'm serious. I would drop everything in my life to live there in an awesome mansion... 

Is there a town somewhere that already does this? That would be super! My family goes big on Halloween every year. Bigger than Christmas!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I think any Halloweentown would have to have Pumpkinrot as a mayor. He'd need to be constantly building things in random areas. Also, though I love the Victorian houses, my house would need to be a replica of Michael Myers' house from Haddonfield. Finally, you'd need some houses that were rundown in the backwoods like Texas Chainsaw Massacre style. Would also need a huge yard/ area to grow pumpkins.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

VMP - I'm glad you posted on this thread - I haven't seen it before. What great ideas everyone has.
While reading through all these posts I was thinking about the tabletop town model that's in Beetlejuice. We could all have our own special version of Halloweentown if we made it in miniature. I would definitely make Betelguise's gravestone in my cemetery.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

If you could merge the Halloweentowns from The Nightmare Before Christmas and Disney's Halloweentown, it would be perfect! Everything in shades of black, gray, brown, and orange. Everyone is into the holiday 365 days a year. A pumpkin patch as far as the eye can see. Spooky forests outlying the city. A cemetery (of course!). I'd like to live in a house like the Addams family, myself. And for location, I've always seen Midwestern cities the most Halloweeny, so somewhere there; I know Illinois grows the most pumpkins in the country, so probably there.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

This sounds like some cult stuff


----------

